# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Island Of Adventure orlando hotels

## seoadampowell

Island Of Adventure orlando hotels is also known as universals islands of adventure, is a theme park located in orlando, florida. It opened may 28, 1999 along with city walk as part of an expansion that converted Universal Studios Florida into the Universal Orlando Resort. around every bend is another epic adventure. Around every corner awaits another once in a lifetime experience. Take an unforgettable journey through the uniquely themed islands of Universals Islands of Adventure®, where the world's most cutting edge rides, shows and interactive attractions bring your favorite stories, myths, cartoons, comic book heroes and children's tales to life. Hotels Near Islands of Adventure are cheap and discount hotel rates near Universal's Islands of Adventure in International Drive FL for your upcoming individual or group travel. We offers the best motels and hotels close to Universal's Islands of Adventure so you can review the International Drive FL hotels below and find the perfect lodging.
 :Smile:

----------


## tranzysmitha

island  adventure orlando is best in orlando and it is situated in florida ,  orlando is beautiful city and  here  shows and interactive attractions bring your favorite stories, myths, cartoons, comic book heroes and children's tales to life.

----------

